# Echolot Fishfinder Gut?



## MrLoki (31. August 2011)

Hallo,

Unzwar habe ich mir einen echolot fishfinder Gekauft und wollte fragen ob ihn denn schon jemand Probiert hat und ob er was taugt.

bin für jede Information dankbar.

http://www.ebay.de/itm/PROFI-Fishfi...29431?pt=Angelzubeh%C3%B6r&amp;pub=5574876542


mfg
MrLoki


----------



## Denni_Lo (31. August 2011)

*AW: Echolot Fishfinder Gut?*

Erst fragen dann kuafen 

Zur Tiefenbestimmung und zum ausloten reicht das Teil.


----------



## mxchxhl (31. August 2011)

*AW: Echolot Fishfinder Gut?*

moin, ich versteh diese fragen immer nicht...in letzter zeit häuft sich das hier ganzschön, erst wird alles gekauft und dann kommen die fragen obs was taugt;+
ich informier mich immer beor ich was kauf wo ich mir nicht sicher bin obs ok is!
mfg


----------



## MrLoki (31. August 2011)

*AW: Echolot Fishfinder Gut?*

Hey,

Das mache ich normal auch nur ich habe es ganz billig bekommen ( 10 euro ) und da ich bei ebay und so ehh nach so nem teil gesucht habe und dan die preise verglichen habe ist das doch ein ziemliches schnäpchen.

Deswegen Frage ich jetzt erst.


----------



## NickAdams (31. August 2011)

*AW: Echolot Fishfinder Gut?*

Für 10 Euro hast du nichts verkehrt gemacht. Wie oben bereits gesagt, zum Ausloten und Bestimmen der Tiefe reicht das vollkommen. Über die Bodenbeschaffenheit wirst du nicht viel Auskunft bekommen wegen fehlender Greyline. Sollte dir die Reichweite nicht genug sein, kann man noch ein paar Meter herauskitzeln, indem man eine längere Antenne montiert.

So long,

Nick


----------



## jongens (2. September 2011)

*AW: Echolot Fishfinder Gut?*

trotzdem finde ich deine Frage überflüssig. Für 10 Euro probier es selber aus ( so lernst du den Umgang am besten) und finde herraus das es dir nicht lang taugen wird, falls du öfter mit einem Echolot/Fishfinder unterwegs sein wirst. Anschließend berichtest du über deine Erfahrungen und Erkenntnisse, wäre sinnvoller ;-).


----------



## XPEHb (29. November 2011)

*AW: Echolot Fishfinder Gut?*



michahl schrieb:


> moin, ich versteh diese fragen immer nicht...in letzter zeit häuft sich das hier ganzschön, erst wird alles gekauft und dann kommen die fragen obs was taugt;+
> ich informier mich immer beor ich was kauf wo ich mir nicht sicher bin obs ok is!
> mfg


Kein Bock neues Thema zu erstellen, würde mir gerne auch ein vernünftiges Echolot zulegen. 
Nun häufen sich bei mir die Fragen:
1. Welche Marke z.B Lawrence oder Hummibird? wo besteht der Unterschied? habe gehört das Hummibird für weniger Geld etwas mehr bietet?
2. Worauf muss ich achten? GPS brauche ich nicht unbedingt. Angle auf alles was momentan da ist oder erlaubt ist, haupsächlich Raubfische--> Hecht, Zander, Barsch.
3. Was ist an den günstigeren Modellen zu bemängeln? Zeigt das Gerät Fische obwohl keine da sind, oder statt Vertiefung ein Berg?
4. Muss man immer mit dem boot fahren damit es was zeigt oder? habe ich mal gehört, sry.

Danke im voraus und 

Gruß aus Nordhessen


----------



## peterpanik (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Echolot Fishfinder Gut?*

Hi!

Hab das Gerät seit 3Tagen und kann nur sagen das es zuverlässlich die Tiefe anzeigt der Fischalarm ist andauernd an, also nicht wirklich brauchabr, zum loten und auffinden der kanten ist es aber sehr gut zu gebrauchen


----------



## HD4ever (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Echolot Fishfinder Gut?*

"Profi"Fishfinder .... |supergri
is nen Spielzeug das Teil 
aber hast ja schon gekauft ......... warum fragst du also ?


----------



## ulf (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Echolot Fishfinder Gut?*



HD4ever schrieb:


> [...]
> aber hast ja schon gekauft ......... warum fragst du also ?



Hallo

Wenn Du bis zum 4. Beitrag weiter gelesen hättest müßtest Du nicht fragen ...

Gruß Ulf


----------



## HD4ever (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Echolot Fishfinder Gut?*

ach was ... lohnt nich bei sonem uninterassanten Kram 
kommt drauf an was man unter "gut" versteht ... im vergleich zu nem "richtigen" Gerät sicher Spielzeuh ..


----------



## ehneflar (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Echolot Fishfinder Gut?*

Hallo, ich bin neu hier und lese mich zu allen möglichen Themen etwas durch.
Es verwundert mich jedoch etwas, dass MrLoki auf seine Frage hin eher "dürftige" bis ablehnende Antworten bekommt. Warum wird seine Frage nicht einfach beantwortet? Die Antwort nimmt sicher nicht mehr Zeit in Anspruch, wie bla..bla.
Ich selbst besitze den Fish Finder (auch bei ebay gekauft) schon mehrere Jahre und komme recht gut damit klar. Was andere Echolote können und ob diese besser sind, kann ich nicht sagen.
Gruß aus Black Forest


----------



## Marf22 (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: Echolot Fishfinder Gut?*



ehneflar schrieb:


> Hallo, ich bin neu hier und lese mich zu allen möglichen Themen etwas durch.
> Es verwundert mich jedoch etwas, dass MrLoki auf seine Frage hin eher "dürftige" bis ablehnende Antworten bekommt. Warum wird seine Frage nicht einfach beantwortet? Die Antwort nimmt sicher nicht mehr Zeit in Anspruch, wie bla..bla.
> Ich selbst besitze den Fish Finder (auch bei ebay gekauft) schon mehrere Jahre und komme recht gut damit klar. Was andere Echolote können und ob diese besser sind, kann ich nicht sagen.
> Gruß aus Black Forest




Das Dingen geht nicht ohne Grund für 10,- bei Ebay wech! Nen Lotblei wäre deutlich billiger gewesen...


----------

